# DIRECTV App for iPad 1.6.x: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

DIRECTV App for iPad 1.6 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New feature:* iPad Multitasking
This app now conforms with Apple's multitasking. Switch apps or even go into standby and you will find the app stays right where you left off. Keep the remote popup live for the next time you need it. VOD or DIRECTV Everywhere content will keep a pause point, but you will need to re-select it.​
*Improved:*
*Searching*
Suggested searches like those for the receiver are included. You can now see recent searches, edit or clear recent searches, and sort searches to see what is available now.

*Support Links*
Go to the DIRECTV forum or contact customer service directly from the app. _Or, use the DBSTalk app to come here _​
See the screenshots below for a view of the new features.


----------



## RD in Fla

The ability to multitask is a huge improvement


----------



## Go Beavs

Great new features! I agree that multitasking is going to be very helpful. No more starting over every time you switch away!


----------



## NR4P

Agreed, multitasking definitely helpful while watching and surfing on the sofa.


----------



## mjwagner

Huge improvement. Adding multitasking was #1 on my list since day 1. Now if they could only add the ability to manage recordings accross multiple DVR's we would really have somehing!


----------



## mjwagner

Still no way to dismiss detail in Guide, List View....


----------



## inkahauts

"mjwagner" said:


> Still no way to dismiss detail in Guide, List View....


What do you mean detail?you mean when you touch a program and the little info box pops up? Just press the little info box anywhere and it disappears.


----------



## DodgerKing

All I get is the DirecTV logo when I open the APP. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## inkahauts

Another thing that is also able to happen with this new release, as more Video On Demand channels are made available to the app, they will just appear, there will not be a need to do any update. The reason they are making all this available in the DIRECTV iPad app is eventually the goal is to have most/all channels Video On Demand available this way, so it will allow you to have one place to come to to get all your Video On Demand, rather than having to use different apps for different channels.

Viacom Video On Demand is coming sometime this fall, and will be accessible outside your home in the same manner that HBO go is!


----------



## inkahauts

"DodgerKing" said:


> All I get is the DirecTV logo when I open the APP. Nothing more, nothing less


Try shutting down the app int he task bar and then reopening it.


----------



## DodgerKing

"inkahauts" said:


> Try shutting down the app int he task bar and then reopening it.


I did. It maybe because my iPad is JB. There used to be a message that came up informing you that it will not work if it is JB after it tried logging in.


----------



## mjwagner

inkahauts said:


> What do you mean detail?you mean when you touch a program and the little info box pops up? Just press the little info box anywhere and it disappears.


Unfortunately that only works in the "normal" view not in "list" view. The two views are selectable via the two little icons at the top of the guide screen. This has been an "inconsistancy" in the UI since day 1.


----------



## inkahauts

"mjwagner" said:


> Unfortunately that only works in the "normal" view not in "list" view. The two views are selectable via the two little icons at the top of the guide screen. This has been an "inconsistancy" in the UI since day 1.


It's always worked for me in both views. I'll try again latter.

Edit to add:

Ok, are you talking about the guide or the playlist? If you mean the list view for guide, it works exactly how I would expect it to. By keeping the first box larger and listing all the other things on that channel next to it, it is very easy to tell which channel you are are viewing. The little line across the top is just not as prominent. It also doesn't keep anything else from really showing up on screen, and you can easily still scroll all over the place in either colum.


----------



## mjwagner

"inkahauts" said:


> It's always worked for me in both views. I'll try again latter.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> Ok, are you talking about the guide or the playlist? If you mean the list view for guide, it works exactly how I would expect it to. By keeping the first box larger and listing all the other things on that channel next to it, it is very easy to tell which channel you are are viewing. The little line across the top is just not as prominent. It also doesn't keep anything else from really showing up on screen, and you can easily still scroll all over the place in either colum.


List view in the guide. The operation is not consistent with the way the normal view works. It should at least be consistent. After the detail appears I should be able to dismiss the detail and return to the list by clicking anywhere on the detail, just the same way the normal view works. It has never worked correctly/consistently since day 1. And yes it does prevent things from showing up on the screen. Once you have opened the detail it limits the number of items able to be shown on the screen. Again, good UI design should at least be consistent for the user.


----------



## inkahauts

mjwagner said:


> List view in the guide. The operation is not consistent with the way the normal view works. It should at least be consistent. After the detail appears I should be able to dismiss the detail and return to the list by clicking anywhere on the detail, just the same way the normal view works. It has never worked correctly/consistently since day 1. And yes it does prevent things from showing up on the screen. Once you have opened the detail it limits the number of items able to be shown on the screen. Again, good UI design should at least be consistent for the user.


I understand what your saying, but I don't think there is a issue with consistency on this. The other times, you have a pop up with other things being hidden underneath it. Here you do not have anything being hidden underneath it. Its not the same situation. And you are right, you loose one, maybe two lines for the channels, but when you are using this guide, you have so many channels there in the first place, and that's also not the focus, the focus is the right column, where you have all that's on that channel. I have a feeling that's why it is the way it is.

I see your point, I just don't see it changing, because I think its different than all the other screens where tapping the info again makes it disappear. I think that if they did that, then the right column would have to disappear too, and then you are just loading and unloading twice as much as needed.


----------



## wahooq

DodgerKing said:


> I did. It maybe because my iPad is JB. There used to be a message that came up informing you that it will not work if it is JB after it tried logging in.


jailbroken ipads are not supported


----------



## DodgerKing

wahooq said:


> jailbroken ipads are not supported


Usually you see it attempting to log in and then a message pops up. Now it is simply a logo screen Just checking to see if it was an APP issue or a JB issue.

I'll just wait for the next fix. After each update it usually takes about a couple of days to a few weeks for the update to the tweak that gets around this restriction.


----------



## DodgerKing

DodgerKing said:


> Usually you see it attempting to log in and then a message pops up. Now it is simply a logo screen Just checking to see if it was an APP issue or a JB issue.
> 
> I'll just wait for the next fix. After each update it usually takes about a couple of days to a few weeks for the update to the tweak that gets around this restriction.


Got it working now.


----------



## The Merg

"inkahauts" said:


> I understand what your saying, but I don't think there is a issue with consistency on this. The other times, you have a pop up with other things being hidden underneath it. Here you do not have anything being hidden underneath it. Its not the same situation. And you are right, you loose one, maybe two lines for the channels, but when you are using this guide, you have so many channels there in the first place, and that's also not the focus, the focus is the right column, where you have all that's on that channel. I have a feeling that's why it is the way it is.
> 
> I see your point, I just don't see it changing, because I think its different than all the other screens where tapping the info again makes it disappear. I think that if they did that, then the right column would have to disappear too, and then you are just loading and unloading twice as much as needed.


I agree with mj here. I should be able to tap on the details and have that close up so that I can use the entire screen for viewing the Guide List. That would keep functionality consistent between the two views and allows for more information to be viewed at once.

- Merg


----------



## banditt76

wahooq said:


> jailbroken ipads are not supported


Not officially, but there is a jailbreak tweak called xCon that blocks the detection of the jailbreak. The iPad app was working fine on my jailbroken iPad until today.


----------



## wahooq

banditt76 said:


> Not officially, but there is a jailbreak tweak called xCon that blocks the detection of the jailbreak. The iPad app was working fine on my jailbroken iPad until today.


One can always find a workaround...just dont complain when it doesnt work


----------



## banditt76

wahooq said:


> One can always find a workaround...just dont complain when it doesnt work


The problem is that it did work. Now it stopped working for no reason. Others were having issues with the new version 1.6.6 yesterday so I really don't think it's a jailbreak issue.


----------



## wahooq

Yes it is if you choose to jailbreak a product then you cant expect it to work like supported ones...seriously? If it was supposed to work a certain way then you wouldnt have to jailbreak it....cmon!


----------



## banditt76

wahooq said:


> Yes it is if you choose to jailbreak a product then you cant expect it to work like supported ones...seriously? If it was supposed to work a certain way then you wouldnt have to jailbreak it....cmon!


I don't...it actually works better than a "supported" one. I would never use an iPad that is not jailbroken again. Those that were having issues yesterday were not jailbroken so I'm sure it's something on DirecTV's end.


----------



## DodgerKing

wahooq said:


> Yes it is if you choose to jailbreak a product then you cant expect it to work like supported ones...seriously? If it was supposed to work a certain way then you wouldnt have to jailbreak it....cmon!


The reason why I brought it up is because I did not think the issue was related to JBing since the APP did not even attempt to log in nor stated the message about not supporting JB devices (like it always did in the past.)

Not complaining, just curious if others whom are not JB were having the same issue.


----------



## wahooq

DTV does not support Jailbroken devices so your not really asking in the right place


----------



## banditt76

wahooq said:


> DTV does not support Jailbroken devices so your not really asking in the right place


Yeah cause nobody here has a jailbroken iPad here. You are being no help, you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## DodgerKing

wahooq said:


> DTV does not support Jailbroken devices so your not really asking in the right place


Let me clarify

I was trouble shooting to see if others were having the stuck at the logo issue when launching the APP. If they were and they are not JB, then I know it may have nothing to do with whether or not my device is JB. If everyone whom is JB is having the same issue, then I know it is simply because it is JB.

I did ask the same questions on other JB forums and only a few are having this issue, which told me it may or may not be due to JB. Now I am doing further investigating to see if those that do not have a JB device may also be having the same issue.

IOW, forget the fact that I am JB. Is anyone who is not JB having their APP remain stuck at the DirecTV logo?


----------



## Laxguy

No need for rudeness. JB phones are not supported by DIRECTV®. 
If an update to the app—any app— breaks the break, so to speak, it's not "at fault".


----------



## banditt76

Laxguy said:


> No need for rudeness. JB phones are not supported by DIRECTV®.
> If an update to the app-any app- breaks the break, so to speak, it's not "at fault".


Nobody was being rude...and we are talking about the iPad, not a phone, not that it really matters. The iPad was working fine on my JB iPad until today. Unless DirecTV made the old version not work anymore there is no reason it should not be working still.


----------



## DodgerKing

Laxguy said:


> No need for rudeness. JB phones are not supported by DIRECTV®.
> If an update to the app-any app- breaks the break, so to speak, it's not "at fault".


If this was directed at me, let me apologize. I did not mean to come off as crass at all. I was just trying to be extremely clear.


----------



## Laxguy

DodgerKing said:


> If this was directed at me, let me apologize. I did not mean to come off as crass at all. I was just trying to be extremely clear.


My bad; it wasn't directed at you at all. I took too long to reply, so it didn't appear right after banditt's post.

Banditt: Assuredly you were rude to wahooq. Please knock it off.


----------



## banditt76

Laxguy said:


> My bad; it wasn't directed at you at all. I took too long to reply, so it didn't appear right after banditt's post.
> 
> Banditt: Assuredly you were rude to wahooq. Please knock it off.


I was not rude. He was being no help and I told him so. You don't like it...too bad.


----------



## dpeters11

DirecTV certainly doesn't have to support it. They have valid reasons and requirements of their own. Plus, Jailbreaking an iPad is technically a violation of the DMCA.


----------



## sirlasc

DodgerKing said:


> Got it working now.


How did you make it work?.


----------



## banditt76

dpeters11 said:


> DirecTV certainly doesn't have to support it. They have valid reasons and requirements of their own. Plus, Jailbreaking an iPad is technically a violation of the DMCA.


It's not a violation of the DMCA, get your facts straight. Jailbreaking was ruled legal last year. There is nothing for DirecTV to support. With the xCon tweak it runs exactly as if the iPad was not jailbroken. It is an ongoing issue for all iPads, so I know it's not a jailbreak issue.


----------



## DodgerKing

sirlasc said:


> How did you make it work?.


I reinstalled the older version of the APP, but it no longer works.


----------



## DodgerKing

dpeters11 said:


> DirecTV certainly doesn't have to support it. They have valid reasons and requirements of their own. *Plus, Jailbreaking an iPad is technically a violation of the DMCA.*


No it is not.


----------



## sirlasc

DodgerKing said:


> I reinstalled the older version of the APP, but it no longer works.


My old version of the app is not working either, it get stucked at login. I try to download the latest release of xcon ver 37beta and now when open directtv a msg popup " xcon currently dont support this versin of directv..."

We will have to wait for a new xcon release.


----------



## banditt76

DodgerKing said:


> I reinstalled the older version of the APP, but it no longer works.


I tried that too, it just hangs at the authentication stage.


----------



## sirlasc

FYI:

https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xCon-Issues/issues/74


----------



## banditt76

sirlasc said:


> FYI:
> 
> https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xCon-Issues/issues/74


Awesome. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dpeters11

The exemption does not apply to iPads.

From http://www.loc.gov/today/pr/2010/10-169.html

(2) Computer programs that enable wireless telephone handsets to execute software applications, where circumvention is accomplished for the sole purpose of enabling interoperability of such applications, when they have been lawfully obtained, with computer programs on the telephone handset.

An iPad is not a wireless telephone handset. Of course things could change in the next ruling, but it could either expire altogether, or be expanded.


----------



## banditt76

dpeters11 said:


> The exemption does not apply to iPads.
> 
> From http://www.loc.gov/today/pr/2010/10-169.html
> 
> (2) Computer programs that enable wireless telephone handsets to execute software applications, where circumvention is accomplished for the sole purpose of enabling interoperability of such applications, when they have been lawfully obtained, with computer programs on the telephone handset.
> 
> An iPad is not a wireless telephone handset. Of course things could change in the next ruling, but it could either expire altogether, or be expanded.


It's a grey area right now, but been assumed to include iPads until an official ruling is made.


----------



## dpeters11

"banditt76" said:


> It's a grey area right now, but been assumed to include iPads until an official ruling is made.


Well, we'll see in October.


----------



## banditt76

dpeters11 said:


> Well, we'll see in October.


Doesn't really matter if it's legal or not. It's not going to change anything.


----------



## sirlasc

dpeters11 said:


> Well, we'll see in October.


Relax... You dont have to be an Apple "Groupie" all the time... they can manage their own fights! we have the freedom to jailbreak our devices, and apple have the freedom to deny support for jb devices!

BTW for me that is awesome! apple "geniuses" dont know a thing...thay are... guess what... Apple Groupies!


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> An iPad is not a wireless telephone handset.


Technically a 3G/4G equipped one is...

Now... :backtotop


----------



## dpeters11

"sirlasc" said:


> Relax... You dont have to be an Apple "Groupie" all the time... they can manage their own fights! we have the freedom to jailbreak our devices, and apple have the freedom to deny support for jb devices!
> 
> BTW for me that is awesome! apple "geniuses" dont know a thing...thay are... guess what... Apple Groupies!


I'm not an Apple Groupie, I have a Blackberry. But rooted phones have caused me issues at work so if the exemption expires, I might be able to get them to agree that we don't allow them to connect to company resources and I don't have to support them.


----------



## TBlazer07

DodgerKing said:


> I reinstalled the older version of the APP, but it no longer works.





sirlasc said:


> My old version of the app is not working either, it get stucked at login. I try to download the latest release of xcon ver 37beta and now when open directtv a msg popup " xcon currently dont support this versin of directv..."
> 
> We will have to wait for a new xcon release.





banditt76 said:


> I tried that too, it just hangs at the authentication stage.


I haven't upgraded to the new version yet and when I try to use the prev version of the app which worked a few days ago I enter my password and it just sits there with no message of any kind. Yes I am JB but I am referring to the LAST version which has not changed and has always worked not the new version.

What I think is happening is on previous releases a message would pop up saying "YOU MUST UPDATE." I think that is where it is hanging up.

BTW, the IPHONE version always works fine on the IPAD whether JB or not which is all I really need to schedule recordings. I have no use for "DirecTV Everywhere" (or hardly anywhere as the case may be ).


----------



## DodgerKing

TBlazer07 said:


> I haven't upgraded to the new version yet and when I try to use the prev version of the app which worked a few days ago I enter my password and it just sits there with no message of any kind. Yes I am JB but I am referring to the LAST version which has not changed and has always worked not the new version.
> 
> What I think is happening is on previous releases a message would pop up saying "YOU MUST UPDATE." I think that is where it is hanging up.
> 
> BTW, the IPHONE version always works fine on the IPAD whether JB or not which is all I really need to schedule recordings. *I have no use for "DirecTV Everywhere" (or hardly anywhere as the case may be ).*


Neither do I. I have a Slingbox.


----------



## banditt76

TBlazer07 said:


> I haven't upgraded to the new version yet and when I try to use the prev version of the app which worked a few days ago I enter my password and it just sits there with no message of any kind. Yes I am JB but I am referring to the LAST version which has not changed and has always worked not the new version.
> 
> What I think is happening is on previous releases a message would pop up saying "YOU MUST UPDATE." I think that is where it is hanging up.
> 
> BTW, the IPHONE version always works fine on the IPAD whether JB or not which is all I really need to schedule recordings. I have no use for "DirecTV Everywhere" (or hardly anywhere as the case may be ).


I've tried both the old and new versions, nothing works, just hangs. There is an xCon update waiting to be released as soon as DirecTV fixes their app.


----------



## 3782steveo

Is anybody having issues with the new app hanging loading the playlist?


----------



## RAD

3782steveo said:


> Is anybody having issues with the new app hanging loading the playlist?


Yep, very slow to load it, when it does. I have better luck if I start the app (using iPad new) and letting it sit for awhile before trying to get to the playlist. I have 6 HD DVR's with a bunch of content so maybe just too much to handle at startup time?


----------



## zmancartfan

"3782steveo" said:


> Is anybody having issues with the new app hanging loading the playlist?


Yes. I've noticed that overall the entire app is much slower to load everything than the previous one did.

I thought one of the release notes said that the app now supports multi-tasking? When I switch out of the app and then back in, it still has to reauthenticate every time. I've noticed no difference at all in anything other than it being slower.


----------



## 3782steveo

I've only got two DVR's, although they both have a lot of recordings, but it's been sitting on "Loading Playlist" for over an hour.


----------



## inkahauts

"banditt76" said:


> I've tried both the old and new versions, nothing works, just hangs. There is an xCon update waiting to be released as soon as DirecTV fixes their app.


Ha. Your assuming that DIRECTV app is broken based on it not working with a jb device? DIRECTV has always said they will work hard to make their app not work with jb devices because of copyright issues. And they are smart, so I have to wonder if one day they won't figure out how to make their app never work again on a jb device.


----------



## inkahauts

"zmancartfan" said:


> Yes. I've noticed that overall the entire app is much slower to load everything than the previous one did.
> 
> I thought one of the release notes said that the app now supports multi-tasking? When I switch out of the app and then back in, it still has to reauthenticate every time. I've noticed no difference at all in anything other than it being slower.


That's not right. Something is wrong, have you checked the version of yours? Maybe it didn't update right. That should not happen, unless you have it set to log out somehow.


----------



## inkahauts

"RAD" said:


> Yep, very slow to load it, when it does. I have better luck if I start the app (using iPad new) and letting it sit for awhile before trying to get to the playlist. I have 6 HD DVR's with a bunch of content so maybe just too much to handle at startup time?


I think that it's a little slower upfront because it's trying to cache everything, including all guide data. But not positive yet. If so, that means after it finally does load it should be faster... I hope...


----------



## zmancartfan

"inkahauts" said:


> That's not right. Something is wrong, have you checked the version of yours? Maybe it didn't update right. That should not happen, unless you have it set to log out somehow.


Thanks for the confirmation. I just did a hard reset of my iPad, and the app is now multitasking without having to reauthenticate every time.

Much better!!

Thanks again.


----------



## DodgerKing

"inkahauts" said:


> Ha. Your assuming that DIRECTV app is broken based on it not working with a jb device? DIRECTV has always said they will work hard to make their app not work with jb devices because of copyright issues. And they are smart, so I have to wonder if one day they won't figure out how to make their app never work again on a jb device.


As far as JB devices using this APP, It is a losing battle. There will always be a workaround.

For the APP itself, The APP does have issues they need to address. xCon developers discovered the glitch already. Direct does need to fix it. It has nothing to do with JB devices. There is an error in the programming.


----------



## inkahauts

"DodgerKing" said:


> As far as JB devices using this APP, It is a losing battle. There will always be a workaround.
> 
> For the APP itself, The APP does have issues they need to address. xCon developers discovered the glitch already. Direct does need to fix it. It has nothing to do with JB devices. There is an error in the programming.


There probably will be a way around all the time, but that won't keep them from continuing to try and keep it away forever. Of course, you never know. I never thought they'd kill all the black cards out there, but we know what happened there too...

:lol: wait, they discovered the glitch but apple and DIRECTV missed it? That's hilarious. If that's the case then hopefully it won't take long to get the fix out for people who are having issues on non jb devices.


----------



## DodgerKing

inkahauts said:


> There probably will be a way around all the time, but that won't keep them from continuing to try and keep it away forever. Of course, you never know. I never thought they'd kill all the black cards out there, but we know what happened there too...


It will be a back and forth. Before this latest update though, DirecTV pretty much ignored it for a long time. 


> :lol: wait, they discovered the glitch but apple and DIRECTV missed it? That's hilarious. If that's the case then hopefully it won't take long to get the fix out for people who are having issues on non jb devices.


That shouldn't surprise anyone.

Let me take you back to this post. Click the link in the post and read the posts in that forum linked.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3074458#post3074458


----------



## DodgerKing

inkahauts said:


> I was referring to the people complaining that are having issues on jb devices. I haven't checked the app store ratings, much less how does anyone know if those arent all people that are using jb devices?
> 
> My point, if you have a jb device, you have no right to complain about issues IMO. It's not supported, and you should leave the complaining and asking for help to people who aren't doing something that isn't supported, even if it is the same issue.
> 
> I don't seem to be having an issue right now, but if some are that are on non jb devices, I am sure it will get fixed.
> 
> And I have seen people talking about different issues. So how can you say all the issues are related to one issue that affects all users, and not just jb devices? Or that the same issue has only one cause on all units jb or not?


Even though my device is JB and I am waiting for a fix, I actually agree with you. I know that by JB my device I will have some restrictions and the developers do have the right to restrict their APPs.

But I do not think too many were complaining. Most of us were just trying to figure out if our issues were JB related or APP related.


----------



## banditt76

It will probably be all resolved in the next week either by DirecTV or by the xCon author. It was working fine until the new version came out so maybe the old version has been disabled or something. I don't really care if DirecTV supports jailbroken devices or not, it's not their issue to deal with. I just want their app to load properly like it did before another infamous "upgrade".


----------



## BBM3

3782steveo said:


> Is anybody having issues with the new app hanging loading the playlist?


Yep same here on my non JB new iPad.
Never had the problem with the previous release.


----------



## banditt76

xCon has been updated in Cydia now and it makes the new version 1.6.6 work on JB iPads. I knew the hack community would figure it out before DirecTV would. Enjoy!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

New Streaming Channels:

E!
truTV
Hallmark Movies
Shorts


----------



## DodgerKing

"banditt76" said:


> xCon has been updated in Cydia now and it makes the new version 1.6.6 work on JB iPads. I knew the hack community would figure it out before DirecTV would. Enjoy!


Cool. Got her working now.


----------



## DodgerKing

Those of us with the Cydia tweak APP have a cleaner, smoother, and more error free version.


----------



## banditt76

DodgerKing said:


> Those of us with the Cydia tweak APP have a cleaner, smoother, and more error free version.


That we do. People want to bash jailbreaking but most of us have more secure and efficient devices than vanilla users.


----------



## vitaminn

there is a temp fix out there but because I haven't had five posts, I can't post a link. 

you must go into Cydia and add n00neimp0rtant's repository. 

PM me if you want and I'll give u the link there.


----------



## banditt76

vitaminn said:


> there is a temp fix out there but because I haven't had five posts, I can't post a link.
> 
> you must go into Cydia and add n00neimp0rtant's repository.
> 
> PM me if you want and I'll give u the link there.


Add the n00neimp0rtant.dyndns.org/repo to your sources and search for xCon to make the new DirecTV iPad app work on your JB iPad.


----------



## vitaminn

banditt76 said:


> Add the n00neimp0rtant.dyndns.org/repo to your sources and search for xCon to make the new DirecTV iPad app work on your JB iPad.


you the man...thank you banditt76


----------



## banditt76

vitaminn said:


> you the man...thank you banditt76


Glad to help out fellow jailbreakers.


----------



## ncfoster

My mother got a DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit and a "new iPad" within the last week. She has a Belkin dual-band N router (not in front of it, so I don't have a model number handy). I have both the iPad and the receiver connected to the 5GHz band. Firmware on the router is updated to the latest. The LiveTV functionality took many tries to get it to work for the first time, and it doesn't always work. I read somewhere about people saying that they had to restart the program or reboot the iPad to get things to work. Are there any other recommended steps to try? This needs to be as foolproof as possible.


----------



## dennisj00

Be sure the dvrs match online at her account on Directv.com.

The iPad should show you the dvrs it's seeing. Not sure how you have the receiver connected to the 5Ghz band?

Edit: I also sympathize with supporting new technology with mothers / mother-in-laws. . .


----------



## zmancartfan

I had more success putting both my iPad and the CCK in the 2.8 ghz band on my dual-band router (not Belkin). I found that the 5 ghz band was just a little too prone to dead spots and drop offs to be reliable enough overall. Once I got them both on the same band, I've had everything rock solid for a while. Maybe that might help here?


----------



## banditt76

I remember I had issues with my CCK and iPad at first too. I have an iPad 1 and Cisco router. I really don't remember doing anything other than what you have tried already. You could try changing the channel on the router if you haven't already. You could also try going in and setting a static local IP for the iPad and DVR in the router settings and see if that helps.


----------



## dennisj00

I've used the wireless CCK on the 5Ghz band from a couple of Linksys dual band routers with dd-wrt firmware and had no problems.

How are your dvrs connected? Swim or ethernet?


----------



## ncfoster

dennisj00 said:


> Be sure the dvrs match online at her account on Directv.com.


I forget the error message, since I am not in front of it, but it seemed to relate more to a connection issue than anything. I will check that, though.



dennisj00 said:


> The iPad should show you the dvrs it's seeing. Not sure how you have the receiver connected to the 5Ghz band?


The CCK works on either frequency. I put it on the 5GHz band for the purposes of isolating it, which seemingly hasn't done the trick.



dennisj00 said:


> Edit: I also sympathize with supporting new technology with mothers / mother-in-laws. . .


Even more so, it is primarily for the use of someone who is bed-ridden, so they don't have the option of getting up and fussing with things. 



zmancartfan said:


> I had more success putting both my iPad and the CCK in the 2.8 ghz band on my dual-band router (not Belkin). I found that the 5 ghz band was just a little too prone to dead spots and drop offs to be reliable enough overall. Once I got them both on the same band, I've had everything rock solid for a while. Maybe that might help here?


I mostly mentioned the Belkin part just for completeness, but I will take that into account. The access point and both devices are all in one (big and strangely shaped) room, so it doesn't seem like it should be an issue, but it could be.



dennisj00 said:


> I've used the wireless CCK on the 5Ghz band from a couple of Linksys dual band routers with dd-wrt firmware and had no problems.
> 
> How are your dvrs connected? Swim or ethernet?


I didn't buy the router, but I'm 99% sure that it doesn't support DD-WRT or Tomato. I think I checked that first thing when I saw it.

There is only one DVR, HR20, so no swim. I've told her that if she wants to stick with DirecTV (well outside of contract) that she should ask for a newer model, but we want to make sure that this iPad part works before she commits to them for another 2 years.


----------



## dennisj00

Assuming you can ping both the iPad and the HR20 from a PC on the LAN, it should work. Or get a Ping utility for the iPad and check from there.

Technically you don't need the Wireless CCK if you could get an ethernet cable to the HR from the router. But you can use the CCK as a bridge - on either band, with the ethernet pigtail to the HR20. No Connection on the Coax.

I'd set a static IP on the HR20. Some routers have problems giving DHCP addresses through a wireless hop.


----------



## ncfoster

dennisj00 said:


> Assuming you can ping both the iPad and the HR20 from a PC on the LAN, it should work. Or get a Ping utility for the iPad and check from there.


It isn't that it doesn't work. It is that it doesn't always work. And once it doesn't work, it stays that way.



dennisj00 said:


> Technically you don't need the Wireless CCK if you could get an ethernet cable to the HR from the router. But you can use the CCK as a bridge - on either band, with the ethernet pigtail to the HR20. No Connection on the Coax.


Believe me, I sold this option, but she was excited by the free CCK that DirecTV was sending her, even though I said that wired was more reliable, and basically the same thing. Also, while the router and the box are in the same (and I repeat, big) room, there is no logical way to route the wire easily. It would require some ugly work in the basement, among other issues.



dennisj00 said:


> I'd set a static IP on the HR20. Some routers have problems giving DHCP addresses through a wireless hop.


I think the IP is already static, but thank you for the thought. The more ideas, the better.


----------



## zmancartfan

"dennisj00" said:


> Some routers have problems giving DHCP addresses through a wireless hop.


I second that.

Before I upgraded to a dual band router, I had an older Linksys that just didn't like to work at all with the CCK. I kept having intermittent issues where the iPad app wouldn't see at least one of the DirecTV boxes that I have, but it would lose sight of different boxes at different times.

After unsuccessfully trying static IPs and other tricks, I noticed that the router kept reassigning different IPs seemingly at random times to the different receivers. The iPad app just couldn't keep up. But it was only the receivers that were having problems; all of my other networked devices were fine

Once I upgraded to the new router, everything has been working great with all settings out of the box. Keeping things in the 2.8 band did help, though.


----------



## rekooper

I have 2 HR20 boxes connected to my LAn through ethernet. The DirecTV iPad app sees both of these boxes, but the remote functions with only one of them. For the other box, the "Currently Watching" box says the box is "set to block the currently watching from being displayed," and suggests I change the Whole Home "External Device" setting to "allow." Problem is it's already set to allow. The remote used to work fine, and his problem may have started with the new app version. I've tried resetting the box.

Any advice


----------



## Laxguy

rekooper said:


> I have 2 HR20 boxes connected to my LAn through ethernet. The DirecTV iPad app sees both of these boxes, but the remote functions with only one of them. For the other box, the "Currently Watching" box says the box is "set to block the currently watching from being displayed," and suggests I change the Whole Home "External Device" setting to "allow." Problem is it's already set to allow. The remote used to work fine, and his problem may have started with the new app version. I've tried resetting the box.
> 
> Any advice


Try toggling that setting. If no joy, reboot the box.


----------



## rekooper

Laxguy said:


> Try toggling that setting. If no joy, reboot the box.


Thanks. I've tried both


----------



## tbolt

rekooper said:


> I have 2 HR20 boxes connected to my LAn through ethernet. The DirecTV iPad app sees both of these boxes, but the remote functions with only one of them. For the other box, the "Currently Watching" box says the box is "set to block the currently watching from being displayed," and suggests I change the Whole Home "External Device" setting to "allow." Problem is it's already set to allow. The remote used to work fine, and his problem may have started with the new app version. I've tried resetting the box.
> 
> Any advice


Have you tried cold booting the iPad?
Hold down the Power On/Off switch and the Round Home button
at the same time, release both when you see the Apple Logo come up.


----------



## Go Beavs

Also you could try deleting the app and re-installing it. The downside is that any customization you have done to the modules will be lost.


----------



## inkahauts

"rekooper" said:


> Thanks. I've tried both


Make sure you set it to off and then completely exit the menus then go back in and change it back. You may even want I set it to off then reboot and then turn it back on. Also turn off all the external settings not just the one.


----------



## mws192

New streaming channel: BeIN Sport (Spanish version only, requires Spanish package)

Removed streaming channel: GolTV


----------



## mws192

"mws192" said:


> New streaming channel: BeIN Sport (Spanish version only, requires Spanish package)
> 
> Removed streaming channel: GolTV


Interesting. GolTV (Spanish audio) added back, works for Sports pack subs. beIN removed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

6 more channels for live viewing: 

1.	BBC America HD (ch. 264) 
2.	Nat Geo Wild (ch. 283)
3.	beIN Sports HD (ch. 620)
4.	Turner Classic Movies (ch.256)
5.	Starz HD East (ch. 527)
6.	Encore HD East (ch. 535)


----------



## Laxguy

Er, ah..... Sweet! 

:lol:

I just got an e-mail re beIN a few minutes ago. Did not see - or just don't recall- if I had been notified on the others via E-mail in the last few weeks.


----------



## islesfan

Is there anything this does that really requires an iPad? I keep waiting for the iPhone version, but they seem content to limit this to the iPad.


----------



## Laxguy

islesfan said:


> Is there anything this does that really requires an iPad? I keep waiting for the iPhone version, but they seem content to limit this to the iPad.


Without reworking the GUI of the app, it'd be awfully crowded, perhaps to the point of being unusable. At least it would for me.


----------



## drded

I'd like the developers to remember that there are a sizable number of Android tablets in use also.

Dave


----------



## markrubi

Is there a list of all live streaming channels somewhere?


----------



## dennisj00

Unfortunately, the best list is on the iPad! It gives you the option to add / remove the ones you want.

I just started the app and it had a dialog that new ones were added.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Nice additions! The iPad app is tiptop.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sure hope we can stream recorded programs to the iPad one day.


----------



## Draconis

Hutchinshouse said:


> Nice additions! The iPad app is tiptop.


I just wish the Android tablet app was keeping pace...


----------



## tunce

You fault for buying a android tablet. (Just Kidding)


----------



## Beerstalker

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sure hope we can stream recorded programs to the iPad one day.


Why? Why not stream directly from DirecTV's servers via on demand or watch the channels live?

If you really want your recordings get a Nomad or a slingbox/volcano.

I just don't ever see us being able to stream directly from our DVRs to another device. Upload bandwidth would be a big factor, not to mention having a device that can downscale and stream out in realtime, I don't think that any of our current hardware would be able to do that.

But again, why bother. Instead why not have all of the channels get stuff set up like HBO Go/Max Go where almost all of their shows are available on demand and you can just stream them whenever you want. Or for stuff airing live you just watch the live channel streamed.


----------



## zmancartfan

"Beerstalker" said:


> Why? Why not stream directly from DirecTV's servers via on demand or watch the channels live?
> 
> If you really want your recordings get a Nomad or a slingbox/volcano.
> 
> I just don't ever see us being able to stream directly from our DVRs to another device. Upload bandwidth would be a big factor, not to mention having a device that can downscale and stream out in realtime, I don't think that any of our current hardware would be able to do that.
> 
> But again, why bother. Instead why not have all of the channels get stuff set up like HBO Go/Max Go where almost all of their shows are available on demand and you can just stream them whenever you want. Or for stuff airing live you just watch the live channel streamed.


1) Not all channels are available for streaming.

2) We can stream DVR content now using Direct2PC.

3) Streaming DVR content would allow you to time shift live programming like sporting events. This would be particularly useful for being able to travel throughout the house to rooms without a TV without missing a beat.

This is a highly desired feature, and I'm sure some day it will be available. Until then, a Slingbox would certainly work.


----------



## Beerstalker

zmancartfan said:


> 1) Not all channels are available for streaming.


 This will change as contrracts are renegotiated. Eventually I believe we will see all (or nearly all) channels available for live streaming except maybe locals.



zmancartfan said:


> 2) We can stream DVR content now using Direct2PC.


 That is totally different. That is more like MRV. The HD-DVR is doing the decoding and streaming out the HD signal directly to your computer. I don't think they will ever be able to do that to a portable device. The portable devices just won't have the horsepower to do it, at least not for a while. It takes a pretty decent computer to work well with DirecTV2PC. Not to mention the upload speed you would have to have for it to work streaming from your house to another location.



zmancartfan said:


> 3) Streaming DVR content would allow you to time shift live programming like sporting events. This would be particularly useful for being able to travel throughout the house to rooms without a TV without missing a beat.


 Streaming the channel live accomplishes the same thing.



zmancartfan said:


> This is a highly desired feature, and I'm sure some day it will be available. Until then, a Slingbox would certainly work.


 I'm not convinced it will.


----------



## paulh

islesfan said:


> Is there anything this does that really requires an iPad? I keep waiting for the iPhone version, but they seem content to limit this to the iPad.


Yes, I'm tired of DirecTv sending e-mails to my iPhone saying I can watch "Everywhere"


----------



## Laxguy

paulh said:


> Yes, I'm tired of DirecTv sending e-mails to my iPhone saying I can watch "Everywhere"


I believe you can stop such e-mails by going to preferences on their website. How central are you in the great state of Illinois? How far from Chicago?


----------



## zmancartfan

"Beerstalker" said:


> This will change as contrracts are renegotiated. Eventually I believe we will see all (or nearly all) channels available for live streaming except maybe locals.
> 
> That is totally different. That is more like MRV. The HD-DVR is doing the decoding and streaming out the HD signal directly to your computer. I don't think they will ever be able to do that to a portable device. The portable devices just won't have the horsepower to do it, at least not for a while. It takes a pretty decent computer to work well with DirecTV2PC. Not to mention the upload speed you would have to have for it to work streaming from your house to another location.
> 
> Streaming the channel live accomplishes the same thing.
> 
> I'm not convinced it will.


I would love it if all channels were available for streaming, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. I think we'll see an iPad streaming client for DVR content before we'll see things like locals and RSNs available for streaming. It seems to me it would be simpler (and cheaper) for an iPad software application to be written than for DirecTV to invest in the hardware and bandwidth necessary for 700+ channels to stream live. Imagine the carriage fees alone.

As for the MRV statement, I was just countering your argument that we can't stream DVR content to any devices. We can.

Streaming a live channel does not accomplish the same thing as watching DVR content. What if I want to start watching 15 minutes after a sporting event starts? Do you honestly think that ALL programming will be available ever for on-demand viewing especially while it's still in progress?

Technical issues of processor speed aside (you have a good point about that), I still say that streaming DVR content to a tablet is a very highly sought-after service. I think we'll see that capability before we see all channels available for streaming live.

With all that being said, I'd rather be able to stream live programming outside of my home network before getting the ability to stream DVR content.


----------



## paulh

Laxguy said:


> I believe you can stop such e-mails by going to preferences on their website. How central are you in the great state of Illinois? How far from Chicago?


Down far enough to be getting rain from Isaac right now.

I'm happier with my DirecTv/iPhone experience right now. The Direct Remote app is free right now, and is much, much more responsive than my IR DirecTv remote


----------



## awalt

My biggest frustration with the DTV app is I cannot watch sports events I am licensed to through DTV and my viewing area. For example, being an Orioles fan, I can watch the Orioles on a local channel and on MASN. Even if I have the TV tuned to that, it will not let me watch it on my iPad. Why would that be? 

So then sadly I cannot watch the Os on the MLB app because of territory blackout restrictions.

I am hopeful it's just getting to it in the list and not that they don't intend to provide that capability. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cypherx

Anyone compare the streaming video between an iPad 3 and iPad 2?

I have an iPad 2 so I'm wondering if the streaming video looks better on an iPad 3 with its retina display, or if it just looks about the same?


----------



## dennisj00

Pretty much the same.


----------



## jasonblair

Laxguy said:


> Without reworking the GUI of the app, it'd be awfully crowded, perhaps to the point of being unusable. At least it would for me.


That wouldn't be a problem on my Galaxy Note. I wish they'd extend this to Android, since Android is the #1 market share mobile OS!


----------



## inkahauts

"jasonblair" said:


> That wouldn't be a problem on my Galaxy Note. I wish they'd extend this to Android, since Android is the #1 market share mobile OS!


Which android software? That I think is probably the stumbling block, because it seems to be for every developer.

However, I suspect it will happen at some point.


----------



## Laxguy

dennisj00 said:


> Pretty much the same.


Yes. Same number of pixels! If they'd punch up the output a bunch, I think we'd see a nice difference.


----------



## twigster

drded said:


> I'd like the developers to remember that there are a sizable number of Android tablets in use also.
> 
> Dave


+40% of mobile market is android based while 25% is iOS. Seems like favoritism. But that's just me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

40% of the tablet market is Android? Wow, I had no idea. Do you have a source for that information?


----------



## RobInMN

Beerstalker said:


> Why? Why not stream directly from DirecTV's servers via on demand or watch the channels live?
> 
> If you really want your recordings get a Nomad or a slingbox/volcano.
> 
> I just don't ever see us being able to stream directly from our DVRs to another device. Upload bandwidth would be a big factor, not to mention having a device that can downscale and stream out in realtime, I don't think that any of our current hardware would be able to do that.
> 
> But again, why bother. Instead why not have all of the channels get stuff set up like HBO Go/Max Go where almost all of their shows are available on demand and you can just stream them whenever you want. Or for stuff airing live you just watch the live channel streamed.


My main reason for this is that we don't watch anything live except for local news. I really don't have much need for the live streaming at all, and of the channels available I think I care about 1, maybe 2. We will queue up 4, 8, 10 + episodes of a show before getting around to watching it. Even if the show was on VOD at one time, doesn't mean it's still available, and not everything we watch is available on VOD in the first place. I also see no need for my viewing habits to pay for a Nomad device and have it re-transcode a show and actually download it to an iPad or android device and have multiple shows available on that device for watching outside of the house. I just want to stream a show from my DVR to a room that doesn't have a receiver on occasion.


----------



## The Merg

Stuart Sweet said:


> 40% of the tablet market is Android? Wow, I had no idea. Do you have a source for that information?


And who owns the remaining 35% tablet market?

- Merg


----------



## jasonblair

Stuart Sweet said:


> 40% of the tablet market is Android? Wow, I had no idea. Do you have a source for that information?


You know he said mobile market. The word "tablet" and the word "mobile" don't really look that much alike, Stuart.


----------



## lparsons21

Is it just me or does this latest version seem much slower at picking up everything?

Changing receivers to look at seems to take forever, and when it is first run it takes quite a bit of time to populate the fields on the sections. I don't use it often, but it sure seems that previous versions were quicker.

As to streaming from our DVRs, yes it could be done, Dish has been doing it for a long time.


----------



## inkahauts

"jasonblair" said:


> You know he said mobile market. The word "tablet" and the word "mobile" don't really look that much alike, Stuart.


You know he was replying to a post about tablets market share, and this thread is dedicated tablet app. Either way, I'd like or see him post the source of info that says android has a dominant single platform that will work the same across all devices over apple. As I said earlier,there is so much differentiation between what works on what android device vs everything working on all iOS tablets, or not at all.. None of this you have to do this for this device, this for this device, etc.

I hope and pray that android is doing what it looks like they are doing, and moving towards a more uniform system so this fragmentation will end, but who knows...

Till then, I don't think you can find a single android platform that will have a larger market share than an iOS one, so how anyone can say their is favoritism is beyond,e, they made the app for the largest single platform OS system available, and are likely working on making it for many others as well, even if all those others are "android", they are not all the same.


----------



## RAD

lparsons21 said:


> Is it just me or does this latest version seem much slower at picking up everything?


Yep, also here, makes it almost useless, especially for playlist, it can sit there for minutes with all the spinning circles.


----------



## ssandhoops

If they don't intend to allow live streaming everywhere, then they need an alternate method of verifying you are on your home network. My power is out right now but I've still got Internet because my router is on a battery backup. To make the battery backup last, I've unplugged the dvr which now means I can't stream video because the app is unable to connect to a dvr to verify I'm on my home network.


----------



## trh

The Merg said:


> And who owns the remaining 35% tablet market?
> 
> - Merg


The *mobile *market is:
52.2% Android
33.4 % Apple
9.5% RIM
3.6% Microsoft
0.8% Symbian
(although by my math, that leaves 0.5% unaccounted for)

*Source Link*


----------



## dennisj00

But the Android market is fragmented among several devices which requires development and testing among several devices before releasing software to the market.

If you were a developer, would you spend 1 resource for IOS (multiple iPhone and multiple iPad versions) or spend 8+ resources on multiple android devices??


----------



## jasonblair

inkahauts said:


> You know he was replying to a post about tablets market share, and this thread is dedicated tablet app.


He wasn't replying to a post about tablets. Twigster's exact post read--

"+40% of mobile market is android based while 25% is iOS. Seems like favoritism. But that's just me."

He never mentioned tablets.


----------



## jasonblair

inkahauts said:


> Either way, I'd like or see him post the source of info that says android has a dominant single platform that will work the same across all devices over apple. As I said earlier,there is so much differentiation between what works on what android device vs everything working on all iOS tablets, or not at all.. None of this you have to do this for this device, this for this device, etc..


1) Since this is a "dedicated tablet thread" then I ask you... Is my Galaxy Note a tablet? It has a higher resolution that the original iPad and iPad2.

2) As far as fragmenting of Android, an app that would run on Android 2.3 Gingerbread will also run on any device running 3.0 Honeycomb, 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, and 4.1 Jelly Bean. Higher OSes are backwards compatible.

I don't have the numbers on hand, but if you add up Android users running 2.3 or higher, it is a larger number of users than iOS. So a DirecTV app that would run on 2.3 Gingerbread would qualify as your "dominant single platform that will work the same across all devices."


----------



## BillN96

TheRatPatrol said:


> Sure hope we can stream recorded programs to the iPad one day.


This is one feature that I wish for every time I start the DirecTV app. I would not even care if you could only stream it while your are on your home network like the Direct2PC app or the Live TV feature of the iPad app.

Watching recorded shows from your DVR to the iPad is a must have for me.


----------



## Laxguy

trh said:


> The *mobile *market is:
> 52.2% Android
> 33.4 % Apple
> 9.5% RIM
> 3.6% Microsoft
> 0.8% Symbian


It's actually the smartphone mobile market. How quickly have we abandoned regular mobile phones! Curious to know what percentage smartphones make up the entire mobile market. But not so curious as to google it. I am going to guess: less than 50% in the US. Give or take 35%.....


----------



## cypherx

When I go to the movies section or find something on demand in search and tell it to record on Living Rm (HR24) it never records!

It would be nice if it did because then while I'm in another room with the iPad, I could harvest some content and then play it in the room I'm in through MRV.


----------



## cypherx

Hmm I got it to work. Guess you can only do 1 download at a time. Anyway in my bedroom it would be nice to see the download progress meter alongside the downloading icon. I guess you need HR34 and C31's for that.


----------



## KSutherland

It would be nice if they had and Android tablet that we could use the same way as the Ipad


----------



## Smidgerine

I hope they'll do a windows 8 app that will run on winRT or regular win8. At least then I can sell my iPad and get out of the whole Apple ecosystem.


----------



## YakeVlad

inkahauts said:


> Either way, I'd like or see him post the source of info that says android has a dominant single platform that will work the same across all devices over apple. As I said earlier,there is so much differentiation between what works on what android device vs everything working on all iOS tablets, or not at all.. None of this you have to do this for this device, this for this device, etc.
> 
> Till then, I don't think you can find a single android platform that will have a larger market share than an iOS one, so how anyone can say their is favoritism is beyond,e, they made the app for the largest single platform OS system available, and are likely working on making it for many others as well, even if all those others are "android", they are not all the same.


Wow....the media and Apple have really done their work well. There are Public perception as you've just voiced in your comments seems to be that there is a ton of fragmentation in Android devices but no fragmentation in iOS devices. Google releases it's numbers on the distribution of active users by OS version whereas Apple does not. Somehow that apparently equates to there is no fragmentation of iOS and everyone is on the same version. As the owner of an iPhone 3G I can tell you first hand not every Apple device is running iOS 5. Apple drew a line in the sand back at iOS 4.1 and said any devices older than an iPhone 3GS or a certain generation of iPhone Touch will not be eligible for future iOS updates. The reasoning was the hardware wasn't powerful enough to meet the performance requirements to run the later versions. The same has been true with manufacturers of Android devices, once something becomes far enough behind in hardware specs they quit providing OS updates for them. Allow me to dispel that falsehood now with actual gathered statistics:

As of March 2012 iOS Distribution was such:

iOS 5.1.0 - 61%
iOS 5.0.1 - 18%
iOS 5.0.0 - 1%
iOS 4.x - 19%
iOS 3.x - 2%

source: Dailyfinance

By April 2012 63.7% of Android users were on Gingerbread (2.3x) and 23% were on Froyo (2.2). That's a slightly higher concentration of users on the same OS version than Apple and 86.7% are on any two versions compared to 80% with iOS. The difference is that the majority of users of iOS are on the latest release whereas Android is a bit more aged. However with version 4.0 bringing both phones and tablets under the same OS that trend is showing signs of more users being on the latest OS versions.

There IS fragmentation in Apple devices and as is the case with Android devices unless you code your app to iOS 4.x, you're app won't work on all Apple devices (19% excluded). When iOS 6 comes out, I'm sure they'll draw another line in the sand and it won't be too long before the 1st Gen iPads end up on the wrong side of that line. As Jasonblair pointed out:


jasonblair said:


> ...Higher OSes are backwards compatible.


 So the vast majority Android devices (including tablets) will run apps tailored to Gingerbread or Froyo.

Furthermore if you want to make a tablet specific version for iOS to take advantage of that larger screen size...guess what, you have to create another app and code it to do so.


----------



## lparsons21

Yet for all of that, most developers will develop for iOS first, especially those that want to monetize their app with either an upfront cost or other means.

And yes, the press does give iOS gear a lot of good press and that makes it even more attractive to the developer community. And when it comes to paid apps, iOS is better because there is nearly zero piracy going on. Android has problems with that at the moment.

As for screen sizes, yes you do have to code for different screen sizes if you want your app to look its best, but there are fewer screen sizes and geometry in the iOS devices than in Android devices.

From some friends that do some developement on both platforms, they prefer iOS and will develop first for it.


----------



## YakeVlad

Agreed, most developers do an iOS app first. Apple has been very savvy in establishing an ecosystem with a single hardware provider and single OS provider as it has provided them an unique ability to push out uniform updates to all supported devices. It's also allowed 3rd party product manufacturers to develop accessory items which are open to the entire customer base. But, I like the screen size variety offered by Android devices as it allows people select a device which better fits their wants/needs...even if it can cause headaches for developers. I wish Google would tell the carriers that Android is hands off as far as them making custom mods and bloatware, they take forever to release new versions of the OS.


----------



## mutelight

drded said:


> I'd like the developers to remember that there are a sizable number of Android tablets in use also.
> 
> Dave


Yes but the problem is there is a sizable amount of fragmentation. With the iPad you only have to worry about two resolutions and two GPUs. Android tablets use all sorts of different resolutions and CPUs. Then you have a combination of Honeycomb, ICS, and Jelly Bean on top of that.


----------



## dennisj00

Scheduling a recording of an NFL game from the Sports page doesn't ask about adding an additional amount of time.

Scheduling from the guide does.


----------

